# Request for a screensaver to go with skin



## darthjoey (Jun 9, 2010)

I fairly certain this has been done before, but I can't find the topic, so here I go. I just purchased the Matte Starry Night skin from DecalGirl, so I'd like a screensaver for it. The picture is public domain, so I'm guessing someone can make it work.

Here's all anyone should need.









https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/File:VanGogh-starry_night_ballance1.jpg
https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/wiki/File:VanGogh-starry_night.jpg
https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/wiki/File:VanGogh-starry_night_edit.jpg


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)




----------



## darthjoey (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks. Now to wait for my skin to get here.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Hopefully it will line up pretty well: it's tricky to figure out how much space to leave to account for the difference in the skin opening and the actual screen position/size, but I think we're pretty close.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Hopefully it will line up pretty well: it's tricky to figure out how much space to leave to account for the difference in the skin opening and the actual screen position/size, but I think we're pretty close.


I agree, that's the main issue I always have, trying to figure out how much white space border to account for!


----------

